# Smart-phones!



## Fishhook (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm due to replace my casio g'zone flipphone....it had a good run,3 years of being of being repeatedly dropped on concrete,in mud,in water etc.etc...But as it has served meritoriously, it's age and abuse has caught up with it...and I've decided that I might start looking at smartphones because of several reasons; 1:Emailing,I'm doing more of it and I'm on the road a lot. 2:I keep forgetting to bring a camera and everyone elses smartphone seems to take good enough pics and are easy to upload. 3:I'd like to be able to accept credit/debit cards 4:web browsing-sometimes I just need to look up specs on products...with that said,what are the recommendations from fellow contractors? Yay or Nay? Which brand? Which model? which ones suck?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Samsung Galaxy 4 or Note 2.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, if you plan on beating the sh** our of it I don't think many of the smart phones will take it. You could try putting it into a strong case but there are only some things that you can do. 

I just got the Samsung Galaxy S4 and it's a great phone so far. Small learning curve but not too bad. I came from a MotoRazr so it was a huge leap for me. I stuck it in a Defender Otterbox.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Kent Whitten said:


> Samsung Galaxy 4 or Note 2.


Note 2 has its glitches, one, my face keeps hanging it up, it's so big it doesn't always recognize its up to my ear, so it doesn't always shut off. Two, the volume control is right where your fingers are when your holding it so its easy to accidentally turn the volume down, not a big deal if you always have it on vibrate, but if your like me it needs to be loud while on a jobsite. However if you wear occidental bags it fits nicely in the Construction master calculator holder. Now that I just use the APP for the calculator I only need to carry my phone. But all in all its a great phone and worth the glitches to be able to see it well because of its size IMO.

Here's the Oxcy accessory case:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I just got one myself. I'm not all that impressed. I did sync my gmail and was getting bings from CT until your server went down. I unsynced it and I don't get any alerts but it still stores all my e-mails which stack up quick. I need to find out how to turn this feature on and off as it eats battery. It's nice to be able to check e-mail if you are on the go but to have the app running all the time sucks. Navigation is like the difference between a corvette and an F-14


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I've always preferred IPhones. I currently have a 4 and a 5. Both have been great phones. I had a Samsung once. I'd go back to my side wheel Blackberry before ever going back to an Android OS.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> I just got one myself. I'm not all that impressed. I did sync my gmail and was getting bings from CT until your server went down. I unsynced it and I don't get any alerts but it still stores all my e-mails which stack up quick. I need to find out how to turn this feature on and off as it eats battery. It's nice to be able to check e-mail if you are on the go but to have the app running all the time sucks. Navigation is like the difference between a corvette and an F-14



I assume your talking about the note 2 

You can go into the email settings and tell your phone to sync emails every 4 hours, 2 hours, 30 minutes, etc. or manually sync. 

The battery is what's amazing about this phone it is the best battery I've ever had in a phone.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> I've always preferred IPhones. I currently have a 4 and a 5. Both have been great phones. I had a Samsung once. I'd go back to my side wheel Blackberry before ever going back to an Android OS.


Wow IMO the Samsung note 2 is much more business friendly then an iPhone, not to mention the iphone doesn't work with My 2011 Silverado's factory phone system. I sent mine back and am glad I did. I like my note 2 much better. I called apple they said they were aware of the Bluetooth issue and was working on a fix, so I'm not sure if the iPhone 5 has it worked out or not.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a Samsung S2, ya I know a relic....:whistling

But I have not been able to kill it....:thumbsup:

A friend with ALL the Apple toys has told me my phone is better than his...but I can not tell his wife that....:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

EricBrancard said:


> I've always preferred IPhones. I currently have a 4 and a 5. Both have been great phones. I had a Samsung once. I'd go back to my side wheel Blackberry before ever going back to an Android OS.


The newer android versions are so much further ahead than anything out there, it would be a bad decision to not go that route. Samsung IMO has the best phones out there. That is just my opinion. Nothing really wrong with apple products, just that they are so far behind in the technology department. 

Simply having the free GPS Navigation app makes it worth it. I use it exclusively with an iBolt windshield mount and I have probably one of the best GPS products on the market. For free.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I actually had an HTC Incredible and hated it. It was a piece of junk. The iPhone was worse at the time (they just came out with v4 and I had a 3s) and when they released the iPhone 4 software update, it bricked my iPhone for months. When they released the "fix", it was still bricked.

I still have an SG3 and it has been the best tech equipment I have ever owned, plus the SG4 and Note 2 are even better.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

You'll find opinions are like a Ford vs. Chevy thing. I'm an Apple user, last Android I had was the HTC Sensation, I wanted to hit it with a sledge hammer, nothing ever worked right on it. My iPhone has been way more dependable. The only advantage I hear from Android users is "Well you get a bigger screen and you get widgets". I found even with widgets I can do everything just as efficient on my iPhone. 

You'll find lots of threads on the topic if you search.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If you beat your phone up, wait a bit until the new Casio smart phone comes out. I beat the snot out of my original Commando. The new one should be out in a few weeks. 4G and tough as anything. Heck, I had the original shipping screen cover in mine for over a year before that even came off. I've painted it, sheetrocked it, dropped it and wore it roofing in the rain with no real case or screen protector. It took almost two years to get the tiniest of scratches on the screen. The new one is supposed to have even better glass.

As soon as the new one comes out I'm grabbing it, if I can convince Verizon to put my upgrade back to it's original date.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> If you beat your phone up, wait a bit until the new Casio smart phone comes out. I beat the snot out of my original Commando. The new one should be out in a few weeks. 4G and tough as anything. Heck, I had the original shipping screen cover in mine for over a year before that even came off. I've painted it, sheetrocked it, dropped it and wore it roofing in the rain with no real case or screen protector. It took almost two years to get the tiniest of scratches on the screen. The new one is supposed to have even better glass.
> 
> As soon as the new one comes out I'm grabbing it, if I can convince Verizon to put my upgrade back to it's original date.


Verizon doesn't budge


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I assume your talking about the note 2
> 
> You can go into the email settings and tell your phone to sync emails every 4 hours, 2 hours, 30 minutes, etc. or manually sync.
> 
> The battery is what's amazing about this phone it is the best battery I've ever had in a phone.


The battery is bigger than the average phones. Honestly the battery and the spen are the only reasons I switched from my HTConex.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Verizon doesn't budge


They did for me. They waived the $30 upgrade fee and I got $160 worth of accesories for $100. (I figure they still made 300% profit on the plastic crap)

I have had the Razr M for about 3 months. Lots of glitches and I mostly wish I had kept my old ironsides dumb flip phone. This smart phone is proving to be smarter than me.


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Motorola smart phones. Had the OG Droid when they first came out, then the Bionic, and now I have a RAZR HD. The first two took TONS of abuse and kept working and I don't wrap them up in cases because then I have trouble getting them into a side pocket of my jeans. Only kept the screen protector which was put on at the verizon store, once it started to lift off I pull it off and roll au naturel. They have taken multiple shots to concrete, been rained / snowed on a little, left on the dash and baked until they were too hot to handle, thrown, etc... 

Not saying they are any where near 'good condition' cosmetically after 2 years of use / abuse. But all the major functions still work and that's what is important to me.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> They did for me. They waived the $30 upgrade fee and I got $160 worth of accesories for $100. (I figure they still made 300% profit on the plastic crap)
> 
> I have had the Razr M for about 3 months. Lots of glitches and I mostly wish I had kept my old ironsides dumb flip phone. This smart phone is proving to be smarter than me.


I spen 300 bucks a month on phones never missed a payment never been late, they wouldn't budge on waiving the upgrade fee


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I spen 300 bucks a month on phones never missed a payment never been late, they wouldn't budge on waiving the upgrade fee


You didn't press hard enough.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> I spen 300 bucks a month on phones never missed a payment never been late, they wouldn't budge on waiving the upgrade fee


Dunno....
I've been with them probably over 18 years...payments good, etc.

They wouldn't do anything at the Verizon store but when I got serious about going the smart phone route, I called the Verizon office (#611 or something) and just complained a little about the fee...what a great customer I've been, etc....took 2 minutes and they gave me waiver.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> Dunno....
> I've been with them probably over 18 years...payments good, etc.
> 
> They wouldn't do anything at the Verizon store but when I got serious about going the smart phone route, I called the Verizon office (#611 or something) and just complained a little about the fee...what a great customer I've been, etc....took 2 minutes and they gave me waiver.


I started that route, was very polite, they got their manager on the phone and then they flat refused it. So I got another manager on the phone, told them that my contract is up and their competition is willing to waive this fee and are you really going to let me go for 35 bucks? No lie they said were sorry you feel that way sir, but there is nothing we can do for you. Then I got a little vocal, mind you this is after I tried the nice approach. My kids call it the MLW smack down, to no avail.


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

I currently have the Iphone5 and the Galaxy S4. Don't ask why. 

Both are great phones. You really can't go wrong with either. I prefer the Iphone though.

Why you ask?

No doubt the Android has more features and ability that the iphone. I don't need all the bells and whistles though and for me the android just has to many things and settings going on. I mainly use email, text, phone, and a camera. The rest is just extra's and I like how simple and user friendly the iphone is. I have a small handful of apps installed on each that I occasionally use like weather channel, dropbox, evernote and espn but really those are just extras.

I'm a technology fiend but when it comes to my phone I just prefer a simple device. If your are behind the tech curve i'd highly suggest an iphone. Much less of a learning curve.

All in all they are all amazing devices and you really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

can you use microsoft word or excell off the I phone?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Swype is enough by itself to warrant a android over apple


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> The newer android versions are so much further ahead than anything out there, it would be a bad decision to not go that route. Samsung IMO has the best phones out there. That is just my opinion. Nothing really wrong with apple products, just that they are so far behind in the technology department.
> 
> Simply having the free GPS Navigation app makes it worth it. I use it exclusively with an iBolt windshield mount and I have probably one of the best GPS products on the market. For free.


No doubt the bells and whistles on the newer Androids are ahead of the Apple phone. Here's the thing, Apple makes both the hardware and the software for the iPhone which gives it better integration than androids will ever be able to have. iOS is still the smoothest mobile OS out there. 

I am willing to give up some of the things android phones offer for the things that the iPhone offers me. There is always a trade off to be had. Iwoukd certainly change a few things about ios if I could, but as of now, it's still the best solution for my needs.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

that's also the limiting factor from any Apple product


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

my s4 is pretty good


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Fishhook said:


> I'm due to replace my casio g'zone flipphone....it had a good run,3 years of being of being repeatedly dropped on concrete,in mud,in water etc.etc...


I'm kind of in the same boat myself. I have a Nextel account that I've had for about 15 years now and Sprint is going to shut down the entire network on June 30. 

I have a Motorola i686 which is a relatively tough flip-phone that is somewhat sleek and stylish. They are offering to swap it out for one of those Kyocera flip phones that they offer. No thanks! Their phones look cheap as if they don't hold up.

I am somewhat reluctant to get a smart phone for some of the reasons mentioned earlier in this thread but I told Sprint that I'd be willing to upgrade to a smart phone provided that I didn't have to upgrade my payment to $150 a month. 

We went back and forth and so I offered to take the $150 deal provided that I could spend the first year paying the $59 monthly rate that I am paying now. 

But they said, "sorry sir, we don't have anything like that."


----------



## Fishhook (Feb 1, 2013)

tedanderson said:


> I am somewhat reluctant to get a smart phone for some of the reasons mentioned earlier in this thread but I told Sprint that I'd be willing to upgrade to a smart phone provided that I didn't have to upgrade my payment to $150 a month.


Same here,I know the phone upgrade will cost Me more,but as My infant business goes into it's toddlerhood, I've realized that I kinda need to upgrade with the rest My market. I can't stand that I need a cell phone to begin with,but My customers want to exchange texts,emails and pics instantly so I think "getting with the times" will ultimately payoff. BTW-I had a Nextel with the last company I worked for...I had a ruggedized model that was awesome. the ptt feature was awesome for calling in measurements to the cut-guy that worked out of ear-shot, and communication was always brief and to the point.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Fishhook said:


> Same here,I know the phone upgrade will cost Me more,but as My infant business goes into it's toddlerhood, I've realized that I kinda need to upgrade with the rest My market. I can't stand that I need a cell phone to begin with,but My customers want to exchange texts,emails and pics instantly so I think "getting with the times" will ultimately payoff. BTW-I had a Nextel with the last company I worked for...I had a ruggedized model that was awesome. the ptt feature was awesome for calling in measurements to the cut-guy that worked out of ear-shot, and communication was always brief and to the point.


It is one of the least expensive ways to get with the times.


----------



## Hank B. (May 6, 2013)

Some noise cancelling ear buds with mic, vol control&a button to pause/ answer calls and talk hands free+ Pandora? I'd never willingly go back to a regular phone. I love being able to use my phone to navigate to jobs/ potential jobs. I can Google for materials I might need, find a place that sells them near my location, navigate to them and download a tds for said materials. Love everything about these phones.

I have a sg3 and I love it. I'm always one model behind the latest greatest because I don't like to buy them. Got my sg3 fo free the day before the sg4 came out. (2 yr contract so no, not really free). Most people I know who were I phone fanatics are switching to androids, having never owned an I phone I can only take their word for it when they say the androids are better.


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

I broke my contract to get a note 2 and I wish I would have warranty the phone I had. I got the phone when it first came out. No cases but the Samsung crap. First drop broke the screen. Went to Samsung store and was told that they don't warranty anything that may break basically. SO 7 months later still have broke screen. I have insurance/secondary warranty from bell but there's a deductible. I think Samsung have great software but inferior case and screens even though its supposed to be gorilla glass.

I have a 3 year old asus tablet that has bounced off tail gated and down the steps of my step van more than once not a scratch on it.

Next phone may be a trip to the darkside and get an apple


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

Pretty satisfied with my Galaxy S4 (even though I think the S3 is more than adequate and cheaper) What ever you get wrap it in an Otterbox. Defender Series preferable.

As far as apps between iphone and android... I think you have a little better selection of apps with android, Apple limits who can add apps. to their "store". (or did)

My 2 favorite apps are Dropbox. I have it synced to my computer...when I snap a picture on site it is waiting for me when I get home on the PC. And Construction Master calculator, has all the features of the regular CM calculator. 
I guess I would have to include Time Clock Connect on favorite apps as well.


----------

